# Holy Sheep!



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

:holysheep:   smokin stems!!! how desperate am i, got myself a sixer & a bowl of stems... tonight is gonna be a long one, so whats up yall?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

nothing much rolling a blunt out of what i harvested from my crop tonight. I harvested the side bud sites to make it focus on the top cola, should be fine in a few days and i'll pinch off the side ones from the on. I'll still get as much bud, it'll just be in the top cola, makes it easy to harvest to, so stoney told me. So i'm trying it on that plant! =) i guess every week and a half or so i'll have about a blunts worth of harvest and the top cola will still be producin all the weed it would be around the plant! =) lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i just bonsi'ed my plants together.. since i accidently knocked them over i figured i might as well do it now....   i think i'll post a pic...   ok they are only 2 weeks old and they already have a smell.. i'm not used to that. usually they don't start stinkin till like they are a month old


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty cool. anyways i'm about to get ready to smoke, i have the blunt rolled waiting for 10 pm to come around.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Heya! At 10 pm (GMT -4) imma light up this blunt, anyone wanna join me in a smoke and a chat? Everyone's welcome. Drinking, smoking, whatever it is that you're doing, enjoy and have a Great last few hours of Independance Day for all of the americans here. If your'e not american and could care less about the 4th of july, come join me and smoke/drink anyways.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

:yeahthat:

me


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i want one too   imma bouts to call my gf and tell her i'll give'er a lil sumpthin sumpthin if she brings me a 10 sac


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy Sheep!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Welcome in bro, 8 mins my time shows and this blunt that keeps looking at me is getting sparked! Glad ya could make it, how are you tonight man?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

my batteries in my camera are dead....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Why yes!  I think I'll join you!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

oh well i guess you will all have to wait to see my plants


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

what if i am an american... and i don't give two beers and a blunt about independance day can i still drink with yall??


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Not bad. Just stoned. haha I just checked my plant. It has small brown spots on the leafs leaves? Whatever I can't remember lol. Anyway I haven't fed it nutes yet. Could it be lack of?

I will post a pic a little later


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

either that or a burn mark.. but usually light burns turn kinda orangish.. least so i've noticed..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Glad you could join us, Mom, pranic. And yeah you're most welcome to join in Pranic. and your plant is inside? umm well i'd have to see a picture, but if you go to umm, "sick plants and problems" i posted something there with a title of something like "thought it was a helpful site" or something, there's a link with pictures and descriptions of marijuana plant problems. Very helpful, you could hceck it out.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I am going to hceck it out, thanks man.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm smoking now!!! lighting now!!! happy smoking everyone. and remember, BLUNTS FOR THE WIN!

~Burn ONe - I am haha!~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

this clock says 955, but mine says 10 so whatever, i'm sick of this blunt looking me in the face, to me it's 10 haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy 9 oclock

I hear fireworks out my window.  That you???


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah my "plant" is inside, i have 5 growing in a 2 lt. pretty soon it will need transplanted... roots sysytem is very healthy, they are lush and green, startin their 4th sets of leaves at 2 weeks old.. imagine that.. these babies are just burstin.. i just can't beleive they are smellin all ready.  so yeah i just wraped them together... i might pull the 5th cos my nephew kicked the plants over 2 days ago and the leaves got way damaged on the one.. and after knocking them over myself today (total accident) i might just say f it and take out the 5th.. i figure 4 growing as 1 should be way big enough right??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh man.  Dead batteries are bad bad bad.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

as for his.. haha i don't know lol.. i'm guessing.. hey T  question.. you growing bag seed.. or a good strain??


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 4, 2007)

phat jiznoint burning of some decent green dank..watchin angermanagement on tv  with my girlie :48:


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

bagseed. I have some Blueberries coming someday.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

same here growin some decent ohio buds... hopin they come out good... since the weed i got it from was kinda shite lookin.   so blueberry aye.. i love the smell....


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Burn baby burn <do a little dance>

OOhhhh OOhhhh OOhhhh....


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

day tripper lost it. Man, is there something in the water? lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

my plants are dancing with you ma, i have them sittin in front of my speaker.. and the vibrations are making the plant move... kinda funny lookin...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Okay i had to step out to finish that blunt...it's official i'm toasted. and feeling good. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

A blast back to the 80s.    Turn your speakers on.

Haha.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVAcAq3MSMY


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, i'm sure they like the music! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic can I combine your thread with this one too?

Its hard to keep up with both  LOL.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

may i join?
its not 10 o'clock here
yet so do i have to wait
tell a hour to join 

peace


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Birdman.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> A blast back to the 80s.  Turn your speakers on.
> 
> Haha.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVAcAq3MSMY


 
lol mom


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

works for me ma.. don't matta to me...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

OH NO!  You can't let a thing like that happen Pranic!!!!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

nah, come in man, chill out. Doesn't matter if it's 10 there. i was just saying that's what timne i was gonna smoke and what nots. how are you today man? what's happening?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

ewww i think imma puke.. these stems taste icky.....   i found them in my desk.. haha they are prolly a year or more old.. lol


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Wazzup bird


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

nouthin much man just got done
scraping one of my bowls the work
paid off im stoned right  
but the taste GROSS hahah

what about u dude?
hows ur 4th goign for u


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Wazzup bird


 
how it going T-Bone
done anyhting interestin on 4th of july?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

OOPS!  I merged Dewayne's in with Pranic's....ahh well.  Sorry about that!  

Really, whats the difference besides the title?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

We are family......

dancedancedance!

Boogydown!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> ewww i think imma puke.. these stems taste icky..... i found them in my desk.. haha they are prolly a year or more old.. lol


 
haha dude i learned my lesson from smokin
stems dude there so nasty i just cant 
take that taste i kno how ya feel dude.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

well lol.. your smokin resin tonight.. and i'm smokin stems.. i did my resin last night... i'm tellin ya'll though i am so about to call my gf for some buds.. i don't care if i have to walk 20 miles to get them... i will


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

"Day Time.. Night Time.. Anytime.. things go better with Rock!"    name the tune.. lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah it does taste bad, buut at least you're stoned man. Mine's going pretty good, got a blunts worth in me. Feelin pretty good and prolly gonna smoke a bit more in a little bit.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, I kept trying to post but kept getting invalid thread ID.

Anyway. Im not smoking because of an upcoming drug test. But, I'm drinking on some bud light.  3 down.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

cheers sticky! i've got my coors light sittin here wit me


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

mom broke it


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

blame moms.. she combined mine and dewayne threads... humm.. if you combined me and dewayne i wonder what we would look like.. haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok....lets start over.....2 threads merged...now lets get on the same page.

Answer me this:

How ya feeling right now.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Mom breaks everything! My heart for starters!

I love some Coors Light too.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

stoned


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm feeling a good buzz coming on.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> well lol.. your smokin resin tonight.. and i'm smokin stems.. i did my resin last night... i'm tellin ya'll though i am so about to call my gf for some buds.. i don't care if i have to walk 20 miles to get them... i will


 
man dude i dont care how far i have to walk
to get buds either but the walk home stoned
i just cant do it walking far distance **** when
stoned.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

STICKY!  Good to see you man.    I've missed you.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

two pot heads to our extent? prolly a marijuana leaf! LOL jk. 

Glad to see ya in sticky, put another beer down for me and i'll blow some smoke your way in a few.

~Burn One~
Deawyne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

gettin buzzed from my beers and stems and i just popped a pain killer.... so to use a quote from one of my fav movies  "fixin to be alot better, man!"


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

ive got a nice stone from my
resin i jsut smoked 20 or so minutes
ago so im feeling great  how about
u mom?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah i hate walkin around stoned.. i swear there are always people behind me. talking to me and ****.. and when i turn around no one is there.. it creeps me out.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

oooh really i think we would be a pretty green one too


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> yeah i hate walkin around stoned.. i swear there are always people behind me. talking to me and itch.. and when i turn around no one is there.. it creeps me out.


 
LOL pranic, you freakin kill me


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

ok which one of you slipped ***** into my pipe??


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> yeah i hate walkin around stoned.. i swear there are always people behind me. talking to me and itch.. and when i turn around no one is there.. it creeps me out.


 
haha i hate when ppl look at you haha but when birds
are all churpin and stuff that really trippy and all these
animals makin noises dang im going to have to go
on a insaine nature walk that would be sweet...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic- watch your mouth please ma'am.    I am tired of editing you!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> STICKY!  Good to see you man.    I've missed you.



Missed you too. 

I'm working on puttin' these beers down Dewayne!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Pranic- watch your mouth please ma'am.    I am tired of editing you!



LOL. Uhm, for some reason, I read editing as eating.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i'll join ya.. get all blitzed and take a walk in the woods... **** that reminds me.. lol me and my gf were stoned one night drivin down a backroad.. and she screamed.. and goes omg it's a bear... i just busted up laughing.. i'm like honey, thats a ground hog... i guess the cheeba hit her good lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

Edited


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha wow...thank god you're not on acid, you would prolly see something when you turned around then LOL.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic, go edit your post please.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i'll join ya.. get all blitzed and take a walk in the woods... **** that reminds me.. lol me and my gf were stoned one night drivin down a backroad.. and she screamed.. and goes omg it's a bear... i just busted up laughing.. i'm like honey, thats a ground hog... i guess the cheeba hit her good lol


 
hahaha i dont think i would mistake a bear for a ground hog
unless im tripin insane balles. Nature can give u the scares tho
when ur totally ripped and u hear things moving dang thats
some creapy shhhhhh???


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Acid really isn't like that. 

I would like to talk about it, but we're not allowed.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, like every post of yours pranics has stars in them cause of bad worsd lmao.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

i have a very bad potty mouth but
pranic theres a lady present be
a gentleman


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I've taken acid, but yeah we'll keep the other talk down. But i do stick to Marijuana now.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

She's a troubled poster.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i can't help it.....     and which post??


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> LOL. Uhm, for some reason, I read editing as eating.


 
dude i kno waht ya mean i hate when
u read something wrong..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

gentleman????   ummm *looks under skirt*   ok just checking   yup hey burke sorry u didn't know.. imma girl.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> i have a very bad potty mouth but
> pranic theres a lady present be
> a gentleman


 
Ye be a gent pranic lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

hahaha. I read taht and was laughing when he said "be a gentleman" lmao!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> gentleman???? ummm *looks under skirt* ok just checking yup hey burke sorry u didn't know.. imma girl.


 
:doh: haha sorry now i feel like
a total tard...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

mom.. which post you want me to edit??? the one where i asked who slipped ____ in my pipe.. i was being honest... i stuck my head up out my window and saw something that i don't think really was there.. but it could have been..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Lol, I thought Birdman was just messing around.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, i wouldn't be able to tell, every post there's usually something until you started keeping it clean haha!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> mom.. which post you want me to edit??? the one where i asked who slipped ____ in my pipe.. i was being honest... i stuck my head up out my window and saw something that i don't think really was there.. but it could have been..



The one where you said "Since when is ____ a cuss word"


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, no, that's what was so funny! LOL

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Lol, I thought Birdman was just messing around.


 
hmm i was? haha yea dude i was 
dang i cant believe i said that after
that i looked up and it said shes a touble
poster im like crappp is she a girl??? im deeply
sorry about that panic


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i edited my posts for language and content  better??  did i help??


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Does anyone like Mitch Hedberg?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

it's cool.. i'm more of a guy then some of the ones i know lol... so it's all good.. just had to josh ya about it


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got a nice buzz. You drinkin on some tequilla tonite mom?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, i don't know who he is i don't believe. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> it's cool.. i'm more of a guy then some of the ones i know lol... so it's all good.. just had to josh ya about it



Yeah, you having a girlfriend was probably throwing him off too. lol.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

i don't believe so, She's drinking beer. Last night was tequila haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> lol, i don't know who he is i don't believe.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne



He is one of the best comedians of all time. Famous for one liners. Very clever guy.

"I saw a wino the other day eating grapes. I said Dude, you have to wait....." 

lol.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Yeah, you having a girlfriend was probably throwing him off too. lol.


 
yes it was but lesbains are cool but guys
that are gay uncool...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

haha, it prolly did. If i heard someone had a girlfriend i would think the other person they're talking about would be a guy. which is typically what people would think. But i knew before i found out she had a gf lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

DL and Bigbudsbruddag need to join in!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i was in the right place.. but it musta been the wrong time....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

lol i don't mind dude. Gay, bi, lesbian, it's okay with me, just if you're gay or bi and you're a guy, don't hit on me and respect that i'm strait lol. instead of, them trying things and making you feel uncomfortable. haha

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok I finally caught up

Everythings fine Pranic, just watch those slips.  

And yes.  I feel really really gosh darnded good.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> DL and Bigbudsbruddag need to join in!


 
i just notice we had vistors to...
come in make it bigger convo

lets make it a SmokeFEST( what i call my parties in my basement)


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Dl is heading home from work in a min, so i guess when he gets home he'll check in on all the posts.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I live and let live. I don't care what your sexual preference is. But, I wouldn't take too kindly to being hit on by another man.:hitchair: 

I just realized that the smileys change positions all the time...lol.:doh:


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> lol i don't mind dude. Gay, bi, lesbian, it's okay with me, just if you're gay or bi and you're a guy, don't hit on me and respect that i'm strait lol. instead of, them trying things and making you feel uncomfortable. haha
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
same here dude i just rather be atleast 20ft away from
a gay guy dang dude thats just plain werid but i guess
there just different but i dont care


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Tbone hasn't posted in a while either.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Tbone hasn't posted in a while either.


 
maybe hes munchin out


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Sticky!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Birdman, whats up with your av?  Are you confined to a chair?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

bring part of the bi lesbain gay community i agree... i wouldn't force my preferance on anyone.. it's my choice.. not their's ya know... i've made out with gay guys before though.. lol   long story.. don't ask


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

or pranic, where is she? lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic- me thinks you'll make out with just about anyone.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Birdman, whats up with your av? Are you confined to a chair?


 
haha nah thats kinda like me when im getting burnt out
watchin tv not wanting to move but handycaped im not
thank god


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

never mind she's right there talking about orientations haha


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry i poofed for a few secs there... watered my plants...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> bring part of the bi lesbain gay community i agree... i wouldn't force my preferance on anyone.. it's my choice.. not their's ya know... i've made out with gay guys before though.. lol   long story.. don't ask



You would think the gay guy would be the ultimate for a bi girl. You get the best of both worlds....or something. lol.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

lol depending on my mood... one night i made out with just about everyone at the stripclub but i made some good tips... specially when they drug me up on stage and i made out with 2 of the dancers.. haha thats where i met my gf.. she was one of the girls on stage with me


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Haha, now i can picture it out, i was wondering if you were handicapped though haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> You would think the gay guy would be the ultimate for a bi girl. You get the best of both worlds....or something. lol.


 
haha best of both worlds haha that cracked me up 
funny sticky haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Ohhh.  All this time I thought you were handicapped because of your avatar.

I know some members here are indeed handicapped.  So I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

or the time my mom hooked me up with this 35 yr old at the bar i used to frequent.. she told him to take me home.. i needed some action.. oh how i love my mother after she's put down a few pitchers of beer and done shots with me...


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Haha, now i can picture it out, i was wondering if you were handicapped though haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
hahaha nahh im only 18 if i was that would
**** i couldnt run from cops  these legs
here have gotten me outta alot of trouble:woohoo:


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

burke  ever get so couch lock stoned you blacked out??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, you know like most female strippers and what not are lesbians? i hear guys like "man i think she really likes me" and they spend tonso f money on them there, and they find out they're lesbians and get all sad haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

better than going on amature nights.. when you have the fat bald middle age guys gettin their freak on... lol.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I thought Burke was handicapped too. 

Glad that you aren't.

I mark my progress by how I look in the mirror while I'm peeing.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ohhh. All this time I thought you were handicapped because of your avatar.
> 
> I know some members here are indeed handicapped. So I thought I'd ask.


 
haha no its fine mom i just didnt think ppl
thought it as that way stoners are kinda
handicaped in some ways if i dont exercise
i get lazy and then thats when i dont use my 
legs, thank god i work out now i used to be such
a skinny kid now i weigh 135 and 6' im like anerix
for my weight but i dont kno how i munch out
like a moda %#&*#*


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

the mirror when you pee???  do i wanna ask?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> burke ever get so couch lock stoned you blacked out??


 
haha nah i only black out when i get up way
to fast dang thats some trippy stuff.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

" my jungle love.. oh weee oh wee oh!... i think i wanna know ya.. know ya... myjungle love.. oh wee oh wee oh... girl i need to show ya!"  -morris day and the time


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I've seen people take such big water bong hits they pass out haha. it's hilarious whent hey wake up and blow out the smoke or when their head is dropping smoke is pouring out haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> the mirror when you pee???  do i wanna ask?



LOL.

You know how the more buzzed/drunker you get how your appearance changes. Your facial expressions change, your face gets red and your eyes look different. Well, I have to go pee after every couple beers and I like to see how my appearance has changed. lol. I'm dumb, I know.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

haha ya all thought i was handiapped geez
looks like i got to pic out my pictures better


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

never passed out from a bong hit.. but i've hit the blunt so hard before. my head was spinnin and i got the techno-colored rainbow fuzz in my eyes... it was was like ping.. i was so stoned right then and there


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

you mean like when you walk into the bathroom and you look in the mirror and your face is all blurry... and you clean the mirror cos you think it's dirty.. but it's not.. it's just you


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> I've seen people take such big water bong hits they pass out haha. it's hilarious whent hey wake up and blow out the smoke or when their head is dropping smoke is pouring out haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne



Last time I was at Draston's I hadn't smoked out of a water bong in forever. Then I smoked out of his and the first hit I took ROCKED me. Like I had to skip my next rotation. It hits Sooooooooo good. :bong:


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Still here I had to smoke and tend to the mutt


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> I've seen people take such big water bong hits they pass out haha. it's hilarious whent hey wake up and blow out the smoke or when their head is dropping smoke is pouring out haha.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
hahah no way dude ive never seen that befo
that would be hilarous one time i was totally
baked out of my mind and one of my friend
is all like if you let me choke u out ill pack u a bowl
im like hmmmmmm yea allright and he did and i woke
up im like were am i. i thought everyone was in my rooom
and i jsut woke up boy was that trippy.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

See Birdman- I bet most members here thought you were handicapped.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

I need another bowl....

but family is due any minute

but dh will go to bed very soon.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Blue October anyone?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I need another bowl....
> 
> but family is due any minute
> 
> but dh will go to bed very soon.



Dh?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> See Birdman- I bet most members here thought you were handicapped.


 
haha thanks for clearly that all up
for me mom appreciate it i would 
much rather not have ppl think im handicapped
i play 9 years of hockey kinda need
legs to play cant use wheelchairs


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

thank god.. my littlest nephew just passed out listenin to genisis in my room... i love when they crash and i ain't gotta force them to go to bed


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

dh =  da hubby


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Post your Favorite band.

Bright Eyes.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> dh = da hubby


 
Damn Sticky, you didn't know that? lol


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Blue October anyone?


 
i like listen to rap and Screwed && Chopped and
Bob Dylan he was born in Minnesota sumthin to 
be proud of 

currently im listenin to Paul Wall- Sitting Side Wayz (Screwed & Chopped)

sorry everyone that i listen to rap but i love hear bass
when im stoned.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

course you can play wheelchair hockey... heck if i was in a chair i would get a powerchair and fiddle with the motor and make it super fast.. then send one to TBG so he can race me,  couldn't you just see it.. me and him speeding down the road 60 miles an hour in powerchairs.. haha


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Post your Favorite band.
> 
> Bright Eyes.


 
Bright Eyes are good they have a funny 
song that one when its all like "its ur birthday
happy birthday we love you very very very very
much" haha forgot what the song is called my friend
likes to listen to them..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

favorite band:..... The Eagles?   acctually i like the stuff Don Henley did by himself.. my favorite song would have to be Dirty Laundry by him atleast...

Acctually i can't really pick a favorite..


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

T-Bone73 said:
			
		

> Damn Sticky, you didn't know that? lol



I'm dense. 

Bob Dylan rocks, burke!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Rock for the win, Blue october - hate me  it's weird but i like it.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> course you can play wheelchair hockey... heck if i was in a chair i would get a powerchair and fiddle with the motor and make it super fast.. then send one to TBG so he can race me, couldn't you just see it.. me and him speeding down the road 60 miles an hour in powerchairs.. haha


 
well there is hockey for handicapped but ur on these small
sleds there is no wheelchair hockey  I was born in 
Minnesota land of hockey so if im wrong i just ashamed
my whole state.

p.s. my dad also meet Herb Brooks and thats the guy
that coached the United States who beat the unbeatable
CCCP Soviet union if that interesting to anyone...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> Bright Eyes are good they have a funny
> song that one when its all like "its ur birthday
> happy birthday we love you very very very very
> much" haha forgot what the song is called my friend
> likes to listen to them..



It's called "At the bottom of everything".

I love Bright Eyes.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Tequila sunrise, desperado, those are good songs.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I'm dense.
> 
> Bob Dylan rocks, burke!


 
Everybody must get stoned hahah dang he
is cool %*%*% i wish i was him


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

I have to call it a nigh y'all. I am being sent to bed lol


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Night Tbone!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Peace out TBone
sweet dreams dude


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> It's called "At the bottom of everything".
> 
> I love Bright Eyes.


 
i should stop listenin to rap and start
listenin to that and blue grass that music
just makes me feel nice and calm


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I only try to listen to laid back relaxing music that puts me in a good calm mood.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Night t-bone, too bad you had to cut off early!

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

6 beers down and I'm switching to Vodka.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Jack johnson is chill! I like his music if i'm relaxingo ut ya know?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. I only try to listen to laid back relaxing music that puts me in a good calm mood.


 
i want to go to this bluegrass festival that happens in 
minnesota but i missed it i really wanted to go i didnt
kno who was playin there but i woulda gotten blown
out of my mind and listen to chill music that woulda
been so sweet to bad i missed out


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Jack johnson is chill! I like his music if i'm relaxingo ut ya know?
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
haha how could i forget about him
his voice totally makes me chill and mellow
i like is music alot i sohuld listen to him more.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, i went to a Blues fest in Maine, it was pretty cool, i was hammered haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

Jack Johnson is awesome. 

Elliot Smith and Sufjan Stevens both sound a lot like Jack Johnson.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah haha, i have all his albums, he does have a pretty good voice. Man i can sit ther eand lay down listening to his music for hours and it seems like no time has gone by, like it's like the music doesn't really change but it's all mellow, it's chill for sure.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

My buddy was really into Jazz and blues and fusion. He played Jazz/Blues fusion and went to Berklee College of music in Boston. Thats some pretty good stuff. I like it. Mudesky, Martin and wood is probably one of my favorites..


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

i wish ppl came and chatted it up
here its seems like mom and pranic
arent here so its feelin slow here...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

The Eagles                        Portishead             R Kelly   
Robert Palmer                    Tricky                   The steve miller band
Journey                            Tori Amos              Snow
George Throughgood           Poision                  Tupac
T-pain                              Akon                     Bone Thugs
Tyrese                              Cassie                   Mya
Coheed & Cambria               Eminem                  Dr. Dre
Blackstreet                        Fleetwood Mac        Janis Joplin
Alkaline Trio                       Cold                      Buckcherry
The butthole surfers            Live                      Alice in Chains
Everlast                            Fort Minor               Fuel
Godsmack                         Staind                    Dishwalla
Phish                               The black crows       Incubus
hinder                              Nirvina                    Radiohead
The Verve                        Offspring                 Melanie C
STP                                Sleater-kinney          Keith Sweat

is that a big enough list???   took long enough to type.... anyway.. ect ect ect


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah man, i go out to mississippi sometimes, and i go to a bar there. On saturdays they have a band come out and play out on the deck. I've hear dnothing but some great bands, from blues, jazz, to rock. It's pretty cool.

I enjoy any type of music with good lyrics, or good musical tallent. Or since i play guitar and it's my fav, a nice kick *beep* solo haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Named some pretty good bands there Pranic! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> favorite band:..... The Eagles? acctually i like the stuff Don Henley did by himself.. my favorite song would have to be Dirty Laundry by him atleast...
> 
> Acctually i can't really pick a favorite..


 
OMG  Don Henley sings to my very soul.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

My favorites list:

50 Cent
3 6 Mafia
Aesop Rock
Azure Ray
Blink 182
Bob Dylan
Bob Seger and the Silver Bullets
Boys Night Out
Boxcar Racer
Brand New
Bright Eyes
Commander Venus
Cursive
Cute is what we aim for
Damien Rice
David Alan Coe
David Banner
Deathcab for Cutie
Desaparacidos
Devin the dude
Elliot Smith
Eminem
Guns N Roses
Gym Class Heroes
Head Automatica
Lil Wyte
Jack Johnson
Janis Joplin
Johnny Cash
Modest Mouse
Neil Diamond
Nelly
Neutral Milk Hotel
Oasis
Pink Floyd
Pretty Girls Make Graves
Placebo
Plain White T's
Queen
Rage against the Machine
Rilo Kiley
Slipknot
Sufjan Stevens
Taking Back Sunday
The Arcade Fire
The Beach Boys
The Beatles
The Eagles
The Moldy Peaches
The Spill Canvas
The Used
T.I.
Tom Petty
Many more..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

i didn't leave my gf called and i took her call she called me to say goodnight.. how sweet.. then it took me 15 min to type that lol.. i'm a lil slow right now


----------



## Pranic (Jul 4, 2007)

awww man how could i forget placebo.. brian's voice is haunting


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

i see no one likes N.W.A. haha
sticky and pranic u both have
good choices in music


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

My friends just called. 3 people are coming over to play phase 10. This mixed drink is kicking my eye. lol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

I am a rock n roller all the way.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

I love NWA birdman!
Eazy E and NWA 4 LIFE. Forreal.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm with mom! go mom haha! rock is by far the best of all genre's if you ask me, old rock, modern, metal, it's all fly with me lol.

~Burn One~
dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Sticky- Guns N Roses fan?


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

i like
bob dylan
KMK 
Dj Scew
Pimp C and Bun B (UGK)
Johny Cash
Paul Wall
Mike JONESS
Dem Franchize Boyz
NWA
ICE cube
Dr.Dre
Lil Jon
haha gee i cant think of anything
to lazy even tho i got my mp3 player
right here listenin to it


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 4, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Sticky- Guns N Roses fan?



Oh yes! Classic rock all the way!

Sorry for the bad word. I was gonna edit!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> My friends just called. 3 people are coming over to play phase 10. This mixed drink is kicking my eye. lol.


 
ya ya i love Phase 10 that games the $&&*%$

and good that ya like NWA Easy moda #&&*(^% E
you gots to like them fathers of gangster rap 

have fun plaing phase 10 dude
that game is da bomb


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2007)

Rush, Elton John, Queen, Queensryche, Aerosmith, REM, Van Halen (not Van Haggar), Supertramp, Deep Purple,  Iron Maiden, 

Man.....I am in an 80s mood tonight i think.

Haha


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 4, 2007)

i like Iron Maiden


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Van Halen (not Van Haggar)



Lol, Joe Dirt.

My power just went off and shut my computer off. :angrywife:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Ooh bad puter!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

imma lil behind.. NWA is aright... all yall got pretty decent tastes in music.... can i come over for phase 10 night.. i'll bring my half case of wine coolers


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

wine coolers  hahahaha.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> imma lil behind.. NWA is aright... all yall got pretty decent tastes in music.... can i come over for phase 10 night.. i'll bring my half case of wine coolers



Come on over! Forget the wine coolers though! Drink this vodka!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i know a lil kids drink.. but it's all i have left... i finished the bottle oh hypnotic last night.. capped off my mom's bottle of cherry vodka this afternoon.. drank my 6 pack between 9-11 and now i'm left with the wine coolers...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

although i have 3 more vicodine... and 2 cigarettes.. hopefully that'll last me through the next hour


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Pain and Nerve pills are actually my drug of choice.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Pranic, I have 8 vicoden, 1 bowl and 2 beers left.  Lets party!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe 2 bowls if I ration.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

sweet lets party down...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

i'd have about 4 less if i were you right now haha. But i'm gonna smoke a bowl in a second.

~Burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i will go strip for some cash ma.. i think i can make enough for a few oz's  then i'll come down and see ya.. i'll pick up the boys on the way.. lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i love popsicles.... they are yummy


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

So are doritos.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

haha.. cj just looked out the window.. and he was like oh no!!! the fog!!! it's coming.... there are monster in the fog.. they are gonna eat me!!  i told him if he goes to bed the monster won't get him.. haha!! it worked he jumped into bed and is now hiding under the covers


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Who is CJ?

We can't stop here, it's bat country.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

haha.. thats all he is talking about is bats.. he's my 6 yr old nephew


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> haha.. thats all he is talking about is bats.. he's my 6 yr old nephew



LOL. Seriously? What a coincidence.

No since telling you about them, you will see them soon enough.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

am i missing something?? is there some movie or something i failed to see??


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

A little movie called Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO6SnX9s5-w

Cool beat in that song.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

sorry about ditchin ya'll but
when it storms my dog goes under
the computer desk so i had to take
a little break but im back now


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice to have you guys back.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

i liek this chat thread thing
it makes this site more funnier
and u get to kno other members
better
i heard there was a chat here
but im sure it was banned cuz of
spammers and stuff im i right or was
it for some other reason?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> i liek this chat thread thing
> it makes this site more funnier
> and u get to kno other members
> better
> ...



It was removed for security issues. People outside the site could see what we were saying. 

I agree it is good to get to know other members.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

really.. i like gettin to know all of yall.. i just wonder what yall think of me.. haha... wait i'm not sure i really wanna know.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

brb bowl./beer


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Pranic ur a cool "girl" haha
ur funny as heck for a girl
thats for sure not bein sexest
or anything


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

aww well thank you... i always thought i was cool for a girl lol


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

enjoy that bowl


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Ohhhkay i'm back on this thread too now guys, what's happening?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Well guys, I'm fairly drunk and I'm gonna go pass out now. Its been nice once again. I hope you all had a wonderful 4th. Good night.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

pranic is awesome.  But she can sometimes get a little carried away.  LOL.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

nada... sittin here bored.. i was thinkin about goin and playin some runescape   any of you all play??


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

goodnight sticky


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Well guys, I'm fairly drunk and I'm gonna go pass out now. Its been nice once again. I hope you all had a wonderful 4th. Good night.


 
good nite sticky


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> nada... sittin here bored.. i was thinkin about goin and playin some runescape any of you all play??


 
haha yea i kno makes me feel like a geek 
havent played that in ages.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Aww, too bad we have to lose ya sticky. It was nice chatting with ya bro, take it easy and sleep well. Night man.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

have you guys ever played isketch?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Lets play 

Theres chat there too


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Ohhhkay i'm back on this thread too now guys, what's happening?
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
nouthin much looks like this thread is almost
done stickys gone so its only 4 of us and im going
to be leavin in a little bit also getting late and i 
want to lay down in my nice comfortable bed and
watch some dish tv tell i pass out


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> have you guys ever played isketch?


 
what is that i have never heard of that before.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha RUNESCAPE? i had a wicke dpure, i gave away 124 mil about 3 months ago because i quit about 8 months ago. Played it when i was younger and for 3 months like 8 months ago. haha i can't believe you guys play that. LOL

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

so i'm not the only geek who plays runescape... sweetness lol    and what is isketch?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

well where was i when you gave away 124mill... i could use that.. i just spent 2 mill on willow logs


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol that's chill Bird man. Nothing like getting a good nights sleep after a good nights intoixcation haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml

come see me


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, i used to know a lesbian from Runescape, she went to IRC her name was like "flammingo" or something haha. I still remember her channel. But i don't Play Runescape. =p


~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

click it and lets draw


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Smokin's room


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. Night.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

humm... tryin to figure this shiznit out.. any hints


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

i left it anyways


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

any hints to what? lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

under what catagory would i find ur room?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

nevermind then lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Btw, how many accounts do you have pranic? haha, i have like5! Aerc10, Dccjkr, Atrilis, Atrizis, r0b1n ho0dz. lol..i only played the game a year and a half when i was younger and three months about 8 months ago lol..so a year in 9 months i played that game for total. haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Its a fun game

but I think all of us are a little too messed up to play,  Hahaha.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

its stormy were i live
hows the weather were you
guys and girls live?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i have 3 accounts and i also play on my gf's  

Pranic_Fever is my main  & the account i've been playing on is my gf's jdogg1002000


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

it's a beautiful foggy evening in north west pennsylvania


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

is it like that game on yahoo.. where you draw the pictures and you have to guess the word??  that what the game is like ma?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Birdman Burke said:
			
		

> its stormy were i live
> hows the weather were you
> guys and girls live?


 
OMG we set the record for the wettest June.  And July has already started with a lot of rain.  Sooooo different then usual weather for me.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha pranic i've seen you somewhere in the game. Pranic_Fever definately rings a bell haha. Atrilis i got to be a famous pure  i won 25 mil on him pk'ing in one day once  lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Rainy, overcast, decent tempature but yeah. good for my plants though so i'm not complaining haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

dang mom i feel bad for u
i on the other hand hate 
rain it just seems depressing
to me..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

can i barrow ur account lol.. i'm broke i have 300k left although i could sell the 28k willow logs sittin in my bank... or the full zammy armor... or all my glories.. but nah.. can i barrow the account and pk.. can i can i...  i'm usually playing in world 48 on members... although my subscription is about to run out.. so back to non members for me for the next month


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i'll take ur rain... you can have the humidity


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Pranic said:
			
		

> i'll take ur rain... you can have the humidity


 
i dont want niether


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

dang... i'm stuck wit it i guess


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

we have humidity here too, hiiiiiiigh humidity here, want it?  and nah i don't let anyone use atrilis cause i made him in three months and put in so much of my LIFE and someone had already messed him up.. PUres you can't do certaint hings or it'll mess it up etc. I've always had members on all those accounts till i quit but umm...i'll see if i can't get you some money some how, i have items left but i alched a santa on there, and atrilis isn't member anymore but he has about 3m worth of items easily on his account


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

well everyone i think im 
going to lay down in my nice
comfortable bed so i wish
ya'll a good night and pleasnt
dreams and also...

does this chat happen everyday??


take care everyone

peace.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

we can make it an everyday thing...   but goodnight burke sleep tight


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

see dewayne.. lets talk mom into joining rs and we can all go play in a non members world lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Night Burke, Sleep well, fun chatting. And yeah we'll have another one up tomorow night prolly. Take it easy bro.

and naw lol, i don't wanna play rs anymore, bad memores  lol i met a girl on there when i was real young that lived in brazil...and it turned out she moved to florida when i lived there, and i got to meet her and we ended up dating and brok up about 8 months ago? she move dback to brazil. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

lol i met one of my ex's in a yahoo pool league.. we dated for 2 years...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

We dated for a while though and we dont' talk or communicate, but if she's happy that way then good. It'll stay that way then lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

that girl also plays rs.. she's like a lvl 100 somethin.. basically range motivated.. i hate ranging..  my charaters are all basically well rounded... i fight basically melee... unless i'm maging on hell hounds.. ooo... lol one day i went and took on the king black dragon by myself.. that sucker killed me in under a min lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, i wouldn't internet date but i met her from runescape when we were kids lol. It was weird. My cousin had been dating online for 2 years now, the girl lives in engalnd, but she's flown over here to see him etc, and we're going over there in a few months. She's pretty cool.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

so u lived in fla.. where bouts.. i have fam in jacksonville and green cove springs


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah internet dating has it's pros and cons... lol.... but i've done my share of that.. i've moved on to real life relationships.. cept the one girl i hit up on myspace now and again.. she's a cutie.. and a good friend.. she lives about 2 hours from me... last time i saw her.. we got crunk... me and her finished 3 cases in 2 hours


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, i don't mind any of it, Aerc10 is my highest main, i believe he's 111 or something combat, i got over 1700 total on him. Dccjkr i believe is 91 combat, 1300 or something total on him. Atrilis is like 83 combat (initiate pure though, so 20 defence..76 att and 87 str or something not sure) like 1100 total, atrizis is like 70 combat i believe and like 72 combat for r0b1n ho0dz


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah i lived in florida, i was born in jacksonville, lived in jacksonville for a while. I've lived up in the west end and south side. 

~burn one~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

jacksonville is a pretty nice city.. i like goin down to the waterfront and watchin the boat parade around thanksgiving the fireworks they set off the bridges down there are real nice


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

and yeah, it's different if they only live 2 hours away ya know? lol. That would be totally plausable. it's not really that long of a distance relationship.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

hi!  where'd you disapper to ma??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, yeah. I used to go to the water front to eat at hooters and chill at the mall. My friends and i used to love going to hooters haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

hooola, aloha, alo, hey, heya, hiya, hello, ello, moooom


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

hooters... more than just wings... haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

haha hooters


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i can't beleive it's almost 2am already...


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i wanted to get a job at hooters once...  but i figured my rack wasn't big enough to fill out that shirt.. so i passed on it... besides i perfer dicks to hooters  and yes dicks is a place you go eat. i'm not being a perv.. ever eat there dewayne?? some good food.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't either, cause it's only 1:40 haha!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

that and there is this lil italian place in i beleive it's ocala(sp) that has some bomb food


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

mommy.. will you read me a story??


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, i don't recall it, but then it's been a few years since i've lived in jacksonville.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

when i grow up.. i wanna be just like tracy lords... wait... wasn't she a porn star back in the day? nevermind.. i wanna be like...hummm elton john.. loved by the queen and he is a queen... sweet..


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

plus i wouldn't mind the money he has.. would make things so much easier...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, yeah...i guess you could say he's a queen. XD Kinda scared me back in the early early part of the 2000's like 2000-2003 where elton john sang on stage with EMINEM "cleaning out my closet" HAHA! i wasl ike..so what's eminmen saying while he's looking at elton john saying "but tonight, i'm cleaning out my closet!" lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey guys, behaving yourselves?


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol!!!


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

of  course.. mommy.. but i need a bedtime story


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, money does make things in life easier, buuut not everyone has it. But i do see people that have little money survive better off than people who do make a lot more money. My grandma for example, she doesn't make much, but she survives well, she has everything she needs and then some. Dad, military for 18 years, close to retiring, makes pretty good money, he doesn't have much to show other than his house, car, and whatever else. He blows prolly 5 thousand a month at bars just buying him and his friends drinks. Stupidity because if i had 5 grand a month to easily spend there's no way i'd put it all on weed and friends. Prolly easily put 4 grand up each month for savings and being able to spend 1000 a month isn't too bad. 250 a week. That's enough for gas - alcahol - whatever you want ya know.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm always behavin', you know that mom! lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah i could live off of of 5 grand a month easy.. a few  100 for my habbit.. 1500 for bills.. and the rest i could save or invest.


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

heck i could even live comfortably off of 3000 a month...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yup, i've always learned to save and stuff. I mean i'll still shop cheap just because of how my grandma taught me when i was younger. She always showed me how to shop for the deals and etc haha. She taught me how to cook too, good thing though!  lol it's like she taught me the things that halfway get me to survive in life haha. Good grandma =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, most definately. It just depends, some people don't like to save, not to mention my fathers name haha. But he gets what he needs done but doesn't spend the rest wisely, although i'd try and spend wisely and put away the rest. I already put in 100 dollars a month into the bank. I have since i was a kid. I reckon it'll be pretty big with interest and all by the time i'm 55.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah my parents taught me all the stuff too... my only problem was since i started working i should have saved the money i made in my teenage years i'm tellin ya.. just summer work alone in 8 years just summer jobs i made about 30g's  if i woulda invested that in a retirement fund... i woulda been a zillionaire by the time i was 65


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

but i was young and dumb.. spent every penny.... go figure. but even still i'm young enough to start a retirement fund and still end up with a mill... but i'd prolly end up workin till i'm 75


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

after that age i plan on being a lazy bum...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

It'll be a good retirement fund anyhow huh? i'm hoping so. I guess i'll buy a house with it with cash one day lol. But i'll prolly be putting in 500 dollars into investment a month here soon, i just havent changed the automatic withdrawl thing yet. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha. Well i wanna be retired and everything by the time i'm 55 LATEST.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

yeah you'll have a nice chunk of change when ur ready... a nice chunk i tell ya.   and when you buy that house.. you should invite me over... we can christin it with a huge clam bake in ur living room lol...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol,sounds lke a plan  I'll have a special smoke room in my house anyways, no need for the living room haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

eventually i will have my own house.. 2 rooms in it will be designated to smoking.. i'm going to paint one room completely black and put white stars all over it.. and stick a black light up in there... and put a black couch in... and the other one will be a zen room....


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha. Yeah, i built a smoke room with my friend one time. It turned out great, we've had all kinda parties in there!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

P-A-R-T- why? because i gotta!


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol you got to go?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

not yet... but nature surly will call before i head to bed


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol i see. There needs to be more people here, Dankerz you active? mom?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

i think this thread is offically dead.. night ya'll... i'm loggin out of the forum.. see ya'll in the afternoon


----------



## berserker (Jul 5, 2007)

hey whats going on you two?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Night Pranic. Sleep well. Well i guess the thread is dead now haha. bye bye thread!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Oooh, maybe it's not over! hey, i'm just chillin, how about yourself?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## berserker (Jul 5, 2007)

good night everyone:hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol are you going to bed??

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

to bed, well it seems all except for you and i mom.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Soooo..what would you like to do D?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Not be bored, what would youuuu like to do mom?

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

If I were smart I'd go to bed.  LOL


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha well i hope you're not smart! then i wont have anything to do.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Hahahahahaha.

It's raining again.  But the sound is very soothing.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

I bet, well you've gone to bed, i'm finishing up my list now and then imma head to bed! Good night MP.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

You boys and girls need to get your days and nights straightened out!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

I hear ya Sticky.  I slipped into bed at like 4 am.  LOL....Mom needs more beauty sleep then that.  Haha.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

haha wow mom thats good that i got
off the forums at 12:30 or i wont
of went to bed at 1:30


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

lol. I passed out when I got off and I don't even remember what time it was.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> lol. I passed out when I got off and I don't even remember what time it was.


 
hahah i like when that happens


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

Definitely a good way to end the night.  Slept gooooood.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Hah, i think i went to bed arond 5:30, got up at 9 am and worked in the yard digging post holes, putting up a fence, clearning out land on the back of the property. I'd much rather have been dealing with my marijuana plants haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

afternoon ya'll.... feel like i haven't slept but.. hey hope you all did...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey pranic! and too bad ya didn't get the sleep ya needed! i'm just worn. 4 hours of sleep and work, but nothing like a nice high to take my mind off being tired. I'm gonna smoke after i jump in the shower. Showers seem to take away my highs lol, and so does eating, so i eat before i smoke or shower before i smoke. And i fi eat before i smoke i don't get the munchies! lol

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

mmm food... i'm gonna go make some waffles  yeah that sounds delish...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol if you say so. I'm gonn fry up some seasoned curly fries haha! i love fries =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

ya'll are makin me hungry looks like
im goign to have to make some
eggs and sasages


----------



## Pranic (Jul 5, 2007)

oooh those sound even better... now if only i could find my friend sam sam, and he could hook me up with some of his homegrown...  it smells just like cucomber and like honey dew melons.. it's sweet tasting and oh so sticky... and damn that ____ will get ur *** stoned.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice. I have some pretty good weed from my last crops and it does a damn good job of stoning me =) and then on top of that i get weed from friends often for free because i smoke them up lol. So i get a decent variety.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Frozen pizza here.  Anyone want a piece?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

heh, imma run up to the store for some blunt wraaaps and a drink. Be back in like 20 

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I'm getting ready to go to Hardee's.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol, i used to go to hardeeds every day with my grandpa when i was younger when they had a hardees in this town. They took it out and put burger king in. PFFFt lol. Hardees was better.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Burger King is nasty.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

I like Wendys, but Chick Fil A is my fav.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol, to be honest i don't really care for too much fast food anyways. It's Just something good for if you're on the go or driving somewhere ya know. Quick, easy, and it does the job. THe best fast food are like checkers, sonics, Arby's, Zaxby's...umm dunno lol but those actually have decent foods. And of course Dairy Queen if you're wanting a tastey ice cream haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Lol, i used to go to hardeeds every day with my grandpa when i was younger when they had a hardees in this town. They took it out and put burger king in. PFFFt lol. Hardees was better.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne


 
yea dude thats what happened to me
but beside getting a burger king we
got a Arbies which is really good
but hardees is still better..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha, zaxby's is waaaaaaaaay better than chic-fil-a.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

i dont really eat fast food that much
only really when im stoned and dont want
to make anything else to eat.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

haha yeah, either way man, at least you got to settle with arby's, we got crappy ol' burger king which might i add lacks some cleanliness in there and it's so nasty somtimes i'll just wakl out. I can't stand to go somewhere and their be ketchup and nasty wet napkinds all over the drink area or like, trash left behind ugh. It's really gross lol.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

yea dude i kno what ya mean whenever
i go to a fast food place it always takes
me a few minutes to find a nice clean
spot i hate gross stuff like that but
the only fast food place i will eat sober
is Taco Johns thats a stoners classic
food were i live.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha, stoner places, hmm. Back in maine, there used to be a cool little place named "wake and bake cafe" the owner had a smoke room in the back, a little 6x6 cement room lol. If you knew him well enough you could use it, if not i guess it was just a reg cafe. But it didn't matter, at the bars in maine they'll be smoking outside on the deck. One called "the myrtle street tavern" good bar, i used to chill there all the time. And "time out pub" lol.

But wake and bake cafe was awesome lol. There was another stoner store around that area named "Cosmic Charleys" lol it was like a head shop, gift shop, and more! haha

~Burn ONe~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, i took a few pulls from the blunt,s et it down. I got a good stone going, imma take a shower and then imma go take quite a few more pulls off the blunt and then imma chill with you guys. See ya soon!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

dang dude i dont got cool places
like that were i live but if i drive
for a good 25 minutes theres head shops
and stoner places,
i hate that were i live they dont support
stoners with what they need


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Rain rain go away....come again some other day.   

My front yard is one big puddle.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

haha dang mom that doesnt
look very good.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's raining pretty bad here too. But just think how much your marijuana plants are going to come out after this rain and the sun comes in a bit!!! and if it's like that every time it rains, get the hubby to unload about 2 truck loads of dirt and level it out, then plant some grass seeds. haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

You can't tell but its pouring in that pic and the streets are nearly flooded.

It's rained almost a full month here.  It's time to stop!  

My plants are loving it though.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

Smoke anyone? imma go show this blunt who's it's roller! haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You can't tell but its pouring in that pic and the streets are nearly flooded.
> 
> It's rained almost a full month here. It's time to stop!
> 
> My plants are loving it though.


 
really mom i really wouldnt like
to live were u do i really dont
like rain at all...


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol raining is pretty relaxing if you ask me. Just too much of it gets annoying cause it can bog down plans.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

Well this is a freaky rain.  Usually during the summer where I am it's dry as heck.  Atleast it keeps the temps down a bit.    And the draught is over!


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 5, 2007)

yea i kno i dont mind rain as much
if i didnt have a dog that goes crazy
and is affraid of when it rain or thunders
he goes nuts and is jumpin around and when
ur tring to sleep and he wakes u up it
just bugs the pooty out of me
so now ya kno why i dont like the rain


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

and her plants are in good care! lol. So it's not such a bad thing after all What are you guys and girls up to?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I'll go take a nap...all this rain has me sleepy.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

lol. Well i guess i do. That would be pretty annoying. All the dogs i ahd that were scared of thunder would just come lay down in the room with me. once it was with me it was calm. they'd just go hide when it thundered and i was with them.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 5, 2007)

a nap? aww. Alright mom, enjoy! hope to see ya back when your beauty nap is over haha.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------

